# is facing the same army you have....



## qurfy (Mar 14, 2011)

Does the sound of facing the same faction army you have not as appealing as if you were to face a different force. And if you've done this does it really matter, is it still just as fun?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Facing the same army as the one that you play can be fun or boring the same as with any other army. The fun part of playing against the same army though is to see from other peoples perspective how the army plays. Also you can play against them to see if there are any weaknesses in your army that you could fix.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes and no; if I go into a shop for a pick up game or two and my opponent(s) just happen to have an army from the same codex or faction as me then its no problem in the slightest. There are only a finite number of armies out there and the chances of you coming up against an army from the same or a very similar stock is possible.

Personally, I have found it, at times, to be a bit more appealing because that means I will be facing off against an army I know pretty well (and the same for my opponent) so things should, theoretically, run smoother.


Now onto the no: its one thing to come in and randomly play against someone who just happens to have an army from the same codex/faction as you, its another matter when you end up fighting three or four different people in a row without any real change. When this happens, things go from convenient to a bit boring, and thats never fun.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Some army's, even if drawn from the same army book, can be quite different if that army book provides plenty of viable army builds and a multitude of options for the characters and units within. Each build will have it's own playstyle, tactics and subtle nuances which would keep things interesting. If that's the case then facing the same faction as you can be exciting as the two forces can contrast quite nicely. If the two armies are identical in unit choices, special characters etc then I imagine it would get very old very quick.

A good example is Vampire Counts. VC vs VC would be quite interesting as it's unlikely to find two armies the same with all the choices in the book.

The new Civil War expansion should makes thing more amusing these days too.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

> The new Civil War expansion should makes thing more amusing these days too.Vampire Counts
> Army Book: Vampire Counts


Wat did i miss? which expension are you talking about since the only real expension is SoM and blood of the bad lands which was released recently was more of a add on.


Anyways it depends on the build of the enemy army and the player so it could be very fun to do but also extremly boring. Especialy if both of you have Warriors of chaos-.-


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

cain the betrayer said:


> Wat did i miss? which expension are you talking about since the only real expension is SoM and blood of the bad lands which was released recently was more of a add on.
> -


An expansion in the White dwarf with special random rules for same army book fights.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I play Skaven. With so many random chances for machines to blow up etc I can't tell that much difference between them and fighting any other army. In fact it might be slightly scarier since I can't count on things to do nothing all game.


----------



## gop (Jun 14, 2010)

I usually play dwarves and don't expect to face them very often. It is a bit of an anticlimax but can still be fun. You get to do things a dwarf army usually wouldn't do vs a different opponent.


----------

